# Worth the wait



## Itort (Jul 29, 2012)

Bought this last fall on end of season nursery sale. Bought plant not knowing color of bloom, just as Hibiscus moscheutos.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 29, 2012)

Very pretty! I was lucky enough to have a mother that planted lots of hibiscus long before I got into tortoises, so we have three or four HUGE hibiscus plants. We have one that color, and then one that's kind of a burgundy. My favorite has always been the white one with red streaks 

With flowers so pretty, it's hard to give them up as tortoise food sometimes.


----------



## wellington (Jul 29, 2012)

I bought two cold hardy ones this year for 7 bucks each. Getting great flowers from the one I didn't accidentally chop in half. The sad thing, the flowers last one day. If you have a great green thumb, that's the best time to buy, or a friend of a friend buys the flowers that are almost dead, cheap and then nurses them back in no time. I don't have a green thumb.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 29, 2012)

That looks like one of the "hardy" variety hibiscus. I just love them. They will die back to the ground in the winter, but they come back better and stronger in the spring. And the flowers!!! Wow!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 30, 2012)

wellington said:


> The sad thing, the flowers last one day.



You have it all wrong! It's a great thing they only last a day, because that way you get to enjoy them for that one day and then the next day you don't feel bad about feeding them to the tortoises. 

Very pretty Larry.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 3, 2012)

Very pretty.. Mine is hateful this year because of the heat and lack of rain.


----------

